# Exercising my Betta?



## bleedforlove (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello!
I must admit I am not a fish lover I have 2 cats and usually find fish kinda boring in comparison.However I was at pets mart getting my cats litter one day and I stopped to look at all the animals and fish just because I love animals and I ran my finger along the cups of some betta's and this Black blue and purple male freaked out and started swimming around.I really liked that while all the other betta's were like whatever this betta was being cool.So I a girl who worked there about them and she said feed him 3 pebbles a day clean his water once every 3 weeks and give him a place to hide and your good..So for about 10 bucks I got my Betta ,a bowl/tank type thing for bettas his food,two trees and colorful gravel.Now after reading this forum I see I should be changing his water more and he does not have a heater but I really don't have time and he seems pretty happy.Infact I had no idea that fish could have such big personality's !.Everynight When I come home I run my finger along the bowl and he follows or swims in place all exited lol and then I stick the tip of my finger in and wiggle it around to say hello (which he know understands comes right before feeding and gets excited lol) then I feed him his pellets.As soon as I grab the pellet container he goes crazy swimming around.Hehe anyway his name is Groove and I've gotten rather attached to the little guy.My questions are though..
What is exercising them and how do you do it?
and I just thought of another question.
The girl at the petstore said to get him out of his bowl with a net when I change the water but he has a large tail and always seems to have a hard time getting out of it.I worry I will hurt his tail what do you think?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, if you don't want to spend the time changing the bettas water, you should look into a larger tank. They are VERY hardy animals, but when they are cold their immune systems are lowered, and then their body can't handle all the ammonia poisoning they get from dirty water! What I'm saying is while he may be happy and active now, he could and will very quickly turn for the worst, there is a reason why most people who buy fish only have them last for a few months... Your fish could live for 3 or 4 more years if you upgrade him! Get him a nice 5 gallon, then you don't have to change the water as much and he'll swim so much more and be crazy! 


Exercise would be done by giving him more room to swim, like a larger tank(you can buy plastic critter keepers for very cheap), and by letting him flare and swim around!

The net will hurt his tail, it's best to get a 'brine shrimp net' or just use a cup to scoop him out, otherwise his pretty tail can get ripped and torn and get infected(especially if in dirty water!)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to the the wonderful world of bettas....

I'm not too good with betta care in general, but exercising means to make them flare and spread their fins. They are very territorial and would flare against other bettas. If you only have one betta, you can use a mirror. He will flare at his own reflection. Don't do it too long though as it may stress him. 5 minutes is enough. Occasionally show him the end of a pen or something similar to give him alternate "opponents".

As for your second question, getting a bigger bowl/tank would be better. Then you can cup him out. But since you currently have a small bowl, netting him should not hurt him unless you have to chase him around the bowl before you can catch him. Just try to do it as gently and as quickly as possible, thus not stress him too much.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup yup yup!! Pet store employees are idiots. The bowls they sell neeed complete 100% cleaning every 3-7 days depending on the size. A nice big tank with a gentle filter and live plants will make your betta friend really happy! Also heating is very important. Keeping your guy at 80 degrees F with the use of a submersible heater will keep him healthier and happier.


----------



## dirtyfishbow (Oct 20, 2010)

when cuping ur fish, wait till he or she is to the top and let the rush of water bring him in. e-z. I keep mine in 1gal tanks( dont mind the water changes) see the rest of the things this group offers on set ups its amazing the things that are puyt together. Oh, dont think for a sec you will just have one, lol, its addiction


----------



## bleedforlove (Oct 23, 2010)

ah thanks guys..I bought a thermometer for 2 bucks since its warm in the kitchen hes fine for now..when winter hits I will think about a submersible heater.


----------

